# Leg shaving...



## Tyester (May 17, 2006)

Probably best to ask at bb.com, BUT since I'm here...

When shaving your legs, how do you prevent red bumps/razor burn?

Been doing it for almost a year, but it hasn't been going, "smoothly" lately.


----------



## mspixieears (May 18, 2006)

This thread should help you out a bit, it's got lots of suggestions and product recs:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=38008


----------



## user79 (May 18, 2006)

I think it also has to do with the quality of the razor. Like using disposables is really bad...use the Gillette Mach 3 Turbo for men, it's just the best one out there.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 21, 2006)

Try Aveeno shaving gel! It's great!

Also, I love Venus razor.


----------



## ette (May 21, 2006)

I also use the Aveeno shaving gel and it is excellent! Skintimates smells fake and gross to me, I love this because it gets my legs soft and prevents me from cutting myself. Venus Razors are also the best, the vibrance one is what I'm using now and its very good.


----------



## Tyester (May 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_I think it also has to do with the quality of the razor. Like using disposables is really bad...use the Gillette Mach 3 Turbo for men, it's just the best one out there._

 
This is what I use now... With either shampoo(doesn't clog the razor) or liquid body wash.

I think I may have been pressing to hard or I can't gauge on how long the hair should or shouldn't be.


----------



## Spenser (May 27, 2006)

I love the MachIII.  I also change the blade once a week without fail.
It is also very popular with the girls at "gentleman's" clubs (I know, I asked them myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
I also find that shaving creams geared towards men tend to have more "slip" than the chick ones.  Both smell like crap.

Whatever you do, do NOT use the 5 blade FUSION!!!  It has a nasty sixth blade on the top that is lethal.  They should put a warning on it.  I cut the back of my knee to bits shaving with it.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 27, 2006)

I use the Mach III and Aveeno's gel and lotion =) If I want an uber shave I exfoliate first I think that helps with the razor bumps and also shaving after your hairs have softened and the restroom is already warm with steam because I hate shaving when I'm cold... to many goosebumps


----------

